# they stopt dancing ???? help!!!!!!



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

:sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: all of my 6 p did the dancing of breeding and they stopt and i dont now wat to do help!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

you can't do nothing but wait and see if there gonna do it agian


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

water cheing weil help?


----------



## REAKtion (Jun 10, 2003)

When my piranhas stop dancing I changed the water by 50% and then the next morning there was a batch of eggs..Hope this helps!!


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

give them some time.Sometimes they dont feel like breeding. they are fish, not pokemon...


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

rong666 said:


> give them some time.Sometimes they dont feel like breeding. they are fish, not pokemon...


 lmao


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

pokemon's like to breed?


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

Xtremek43 said:


> pokemon's like to breed?





> dude, I dont know. nor do i care if pokemons breed. My point being is that fish are not digi pets and posses a will of their own. sometimes they do what ever they want to regardless of what we want.
> ron


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

i have a empty holl in my gravel and the big p is garding it wtf???? a "empty holl"


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

do you keep records of conditions that are present in your tank at the time of spawn?
ph?
temp?
kh?
gh?
before or after a water change?
lighting scedule?
no3?
did you change anyof ther tank furniture?
if so, then take apprpriate measures to recreat those conditions.
other than that man,just give it some time.
my main male red always has a nest blown and waiting, regardless whether my female is ready.
dont stress,
Ron


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

i now thet me p.h-7.1 kh.00 no3 0 temp-is 79 and thets it


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

all you can do is make them happy, have you had a spawn before?


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

no its the first time


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

patience is a virtue.


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

o.k i will tray :nod:


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

nike help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think the best bet is doing big weekly water changes on the same day of the week. If you keep this schedule, and your reds are comfortable, they will breed. Once you do your next water change, they will know its time to breed again.


----------

